# high brass?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats the difference between a shot load and a high brass shot load?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you talking odout how much of the shell is covered with brass


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

no... just on the box its a 12 guage 2 3/4 4 shot high brass...whats that mean? the brass part?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

A la Wikipedia:



> Some companies have produced what appear to be all-plastic shells, although in these there is a small metal ring cast into the rim of the shell to provide strength. Often the more powerful loads will use "high brass" shells, with the brass extended up further along the sides of the shell, while light loads will use "low brass" shells. The brass does not actually provide a significant amount of strength, but the difference in appearance provides shooters with a way to quickly differentiate between high and low powered ammunition.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm i compared both shells are red, the brass goes up the same... maybe im missing something


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ok nm nm one is the 3-1/4 dram and the high brass is the 3-3/4 dram thanks!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

You are better off doing what you did and reading the dram equivalent and shot charge than thinking at all about brass height. There is effectively no difference in shell strength between the two. 
I have a box of Winchester target shells that are high brass. Remington Heavy Dove loads are low brass (3 1/4dr., 1 1/8oz.), Federal Heavy field loads are high brass (3 1/4dr., 1 1/4oz).
I remember buying a box of shells once when the gun shop owner said "you need high brass for that". The box of shells marked "heavy" that he sold me were, yeah, low brass.
Go figure.
Pete


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you look in a reloading manual you will discover there really is no difference. Low brass hulls can be loaded to the same specs as high brass.


----------

